# MAC Lip Questionnaire



## Showgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

As we've had a coupla eyeshadow questionaires, I thought it would be fun to do one for MAC lip products, too.... include a note of your hair colour and MAC foundation shade too please in case others with similar colouring to yourselves fancy trying some of your own faves!

All MAC colors please....

-------------------
NW20 with dark red hair.

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Impassioned*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *New York Apple*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Lustering*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Glam*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *Rebel*

- Favourite pro longwear? *Alta Moda* (but it's my only one!)
- Favourite lacquer? *Veneer*
- Favourite lipglass? *Sweetie Cake*
- Favourite lipliner? *n/a*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *Ruby Woo*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Lustering*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *CB96*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *Up the Amp*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Nada*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Rebel*


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Ooo fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I  am interested to see what people write. At the moment my mac collection is not that big so i can't really fill it all out just yet! 

Red l/s : Ruby Woo
Nude l/s : Myth
Pink l/s: Snob

I'm after some really bright shades. Like bright pink. Could any1 tell me what colour was used in this picture? :




*


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 23, 2007)

C2, Black hair

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Powerhouse, the truest scarlet I've found...sadly discontinued
- Favourite Frost lipstick? Bronze shimmer
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? Frou 
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? Freckletone...very 60's
- Favourite Matte lipstick? Taupe
- Favourite Satin lipstick? MAC Red

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? Oyster girl & Zazoom
- Favourite lipliner? Hodgepodge, Redd

- Favourite red lipstick? Powerhouse
- Favourite brown lipstick? Taupe
- Favourite pink lipstick? Danse
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? Gentle coral TLC
 - Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Deep love
- Favourite nude lipstick? Freckletone
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Deep love


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 23, 2007)

I am NW20-25, brown hair, blonde highlights

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Dark Side (it's the only one I've owned)
- Favourite Frost lipstick? Currently Eden Rocks, but it changes
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? Lure
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? Sweetie
- Favourite Matte lipstick? None, I hate Mattes
- Favourite Satin lipstick? None

- Favourite pro longwear? Femme Forever
- Favourite lacquer? Acrylicka
- Favourite lipglass? VGVI
- Favourite lipliner? Pink Treat

- Favourite red lipstick? New York Apple
- Favourite brown lipstick? VGVI
- Favourite pink lipstick? Currently Danse & Sweetie are tied!
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? Rambling Rose
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Dark Side
- Favourite nude lipstick? I hate Nudes
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Dark Side


----------



## Artemis (Apr 23, 2007)

*I'm a NC40-42, yellow undertones and black hair. I dont own many lippies. T_T*

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Viva Glam V*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *n/a*

- Favourite pro longwear? *n/a*
- Favourite lacquer? *n/a*
- Favourite lipglass? *Happening gal*
- Favourite lipliner? *sublime culture*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Viva glam V*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *n/a*


*I don't have much lip items at all. T_T my make focuses more on my eyes.*


----------



## Arabella (Apr 23, 2007)

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Rockocco (the only one i have)
- Favourite Frost lipstick? O
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? Pervette
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Matte lipstick? Rocker
- Favourite Satin lipstick? Film Noir

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? Flashmode
- Favourite lipliner? Hover

- Favourite red lipstick? Rocker
- Favourite brown lipstick? Film Noir
- Favourite pink lipstick? Snob
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? Festivity
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Cyber
- Favourite nude lipstick? Lovedust
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Film Noir


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 23, 2007)

Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Sandy B i think its frost*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Hue*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Politely Pink*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *n/a*

- Favourite pro longwear? *n/a*
- Favourite lacquer? *Varneesh*
- Favourite lipglass? *Venitian*
- Favourite lipliner? *n/a*

- Favourite red lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite brown lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite pink lipstick? *Politely Pink *
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? *Crimzone*
- Favourite nude lipstick? *Hue*
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? *n/a*


----------



## Cdjax (Apr 23, 2007)

NW15, Blonde Hair

- Favourite Amplified Creme lipstick? Pink Packed
- Favourite Frost lipstick? Creme de la Femme
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? Hot Tahiti
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? Sweetie
- Favourite Matte lipstick? Pink Plaid
- Favourite Satin lipstick? Twig

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer?  Rainbeau
- Favourite lipglass? Courting Rose
- Favourite lipliner? Cranberry

- Favourite red lipstick? Viva Glam IV
- Favourite brown lipstick? Twig
- Favourite pink lipstick? Pink Packed
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? Dainty Cake
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Hot Tahiti (more of a plum/berry shade) 
- Favourite nude lipstick? n/a
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Satiate


----------



## poppy z (Apr 24, 2007)

NC25 (inSFF), dark hair


- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Dubonnet
- Favourite Frost lipstick? Plum Dandy 
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? Sashimi mimi
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? Orchidazzle
- Favourite Matte lipstick? Russian Red & Wild about you
- Favourite Satin lipstick? Rebel

- Favourite pro longwear? Hot Tomato
- Favourite lacquer? Fanplastico
- Favourite lipglass? Opal (lustreglass) / sweetie cake (lipglass)
- Favourite lipliner? cremestic liner lush-n-lilac

- Favourite red lipstick? Russian red
- Favourite brown lipstick? Hyper
- Favourite pink lipstick? Pink Maribu
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? Dainty Cake
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Rebel
- Favourite nude lipstick? Viva Glam V (for me it's a kinda nude...)
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Strange & Exotic (a lustre wine color : so cool!!!)


----------



## sharyn (Apr 24, 2007)

NC 10/15 platinum blonde

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Blankety*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Fabby*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *-*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Lustering*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Russian Red*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *Rebel*

- Favourite pro longwear? *-*
- Favourite lacquer? *-*
- Favourite lipglass? Fulfilled Plushglass
- Favourite lipliner? *Beet*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *Russian Red*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? -
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Angel*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Jist*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *syrup* (dunno if that counts as purple?!)
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Sweet and single*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *-*


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 25, 2007)

Nc35 with pink hair.

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Morange*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Angel*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Hue*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Stroke Of Lust*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Please Me*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *Pink Noveau*

- Favourite pro longwear? *n/a
*- Favourite lacquer? *n/a*
- Favourite lipglass? *Crystal Rose*
- Favourite lipliner? *n/a*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *Russian Red*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *Velvet Teddy*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Politely Pink*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Jest*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *Cyber*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Hue*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Diva*


----------



## anuy (Apr 25, 2007)

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? UP-NOTE (L/E)
- Favourite Frost lipstick? "O"
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? PERVETTE (IF I HAD TO PICK)
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? FRECKLETONE
- Favourite Matte lipstick? KINDA SEXY
- Favourite Satin lipstick? TWIG (IF I HAD TO PICK)

- Favourite pro longwear? CLINGPEACH
- Favourite lacquer? FANPLASTICO
- Favourite lipglass? PRRR / LYCHEE LUXE / PETIT FOUR (L/E)
- Favourite lipliner? SPICE / WHIRL

- Favourite red lipstick? RUSSIAN RED
- Favourite brown lipstick? TOUCH
- Favourite pink lipstick? PINK POODLE LG;  EN POINTE LG
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? FRECKLETONE / BIG KISS PG
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? VIVA GLAM VI 
- Favourite nude lipstick? FRECKLETONE / HIGH TEA
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? WILD ABOUT YOU (L/E)


----------



## squirlymoo (Apr 27, 2007)

NW15 with sandy brown hair.

*- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick?* Satiate
*- Favourite Frost lipstick?* Rocking Chick
*- Favourite Glaze lipstick?* n/a
*- Favourite Lustre lipstick?* Legendary Femme
*- Favourite Matte lipstick?* Wild 'Bout You
*- Favourite Satin lipstick?* Fresco

*- Favourite pro longwear?* n/a
*- Favourite lacquer?* Veneer
*- Favourite lipglass?* Enchantress
*- Favourite lipliner?* Magenta

*- Favourite red lipstick?* New York Apple
*- Favourite brown lipstick?* n/a
*- Favourite pink lipstick?* Girl About Town
*- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick?* Fresco
*- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? *Wild 'Bout You
*- Favourite nude lipstick?* n/a
*- Favourite dark/deep lipstick?* Wild 'Bout You (can you tell I love this lipstick?)


----------



## Esperanza (May 1, 2007)

I'm *NC15-NC20* with *dark brown* hair

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Orchidstrate*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *"O"*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Hug Me*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *Underworld*

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? *C-Thru*
- Favourite lipliner? *Raw Refined creamstick liner*

- Favourite red lipstick? *Dubonnet*
- Favourite brown lipstick? *Orchidstrate*
- Favourite pink lipstick? *Viva Glam V*
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? n/a
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? *"O"*
- Favourite nude lipstick? *Hug Me*
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? *Underworld*


----------



## pixi (May 2, 2007)

lighter than nw15, pink hair

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? girl about town
- Favourite Frost lipstick? tanarama
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? pervette
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? culture bloom
- Favourite Matte lipstick? russian red
- Favourite Satin lipstick? rebel

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? russian red
- Favourite lipliner? cranapple cremestick

- Favourite red lipstick? russian red
- Favourite brown lipstick? film noir
- Favourite pink lipstick? girl about town
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? dainty cake
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? up the amp or rebel
- Favourite nude lipstick? tanarama or blankety
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? film noir


----------



## jenii (May 2, 2007)

NW20 with dark red hair (dyed).

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Bare Venus (only one I own, really)*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Sandy B (again, only one I have)*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Sashimi Mimi*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Sweetie*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Chili*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *Twig*

- Favourite pro longwear? *Luv-4-Ever*
- Favourite lacquer? *Fanplastico*
- Favourite lipglass? *Pas-De-Deux*
- Favourite lipliner? *Dervish*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *Tassle*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *N/A*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Sweetie*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Sashimi Mimi*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *N/A*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Bare Venus*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *N/A*


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 8, 2007)

NW45 with Brown hair.

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Frost lipstick? Fetish
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? KidKat
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? Instinctive
- Favourite Matte lipstick? Ruby Woo
- Favourite Satin lipstick? n/a

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? Entice
- Favourite lipliner? Hover

- Favourite red lipstick? Redwood
- Favourite brown lipstick? Instinctive
- Favourite pink lipstick? Syrup
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? Meltdown
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Desire
- Favourite nude lipstick? Instinctive
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Plum Perfect


----------



## lara (Jul 8, 2007)

NW15/20 with black hair.

*Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick?* 15 Minutes.
*Favourite Frost lipstick?* Bombshell
*Favourite Glaze lipstick?* Pervette
*Favourite Lustre lipstick?* Politely Pink
*Favourite Matte lipstick?* Russian Red
*Favourite Satin lipstick?*  Pink Nouveau 

*Favourite pro longwear?* N/A
*Favourite lacquer?* N/A
*Favourite lipglass?* Oyster Girl
*Favourite lipliner?* Cranberry

*Favourite red lipstick?* Russian Red
*Favourite brown lipstick?* Hug Me
*Favourite pink lipstick?* Bombshell
*Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick?* Vegas Volt
*Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick?* n/a
*Favourite nude lipstick?* 15 Minutes
*Favourite dark/deep lipstick?* Rebel


----------



## Joke (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm a NC 20
 - Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Cosmo*
 - Favourite Frost lipstick? *O*
 - Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Hot Tahiti*
 - Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Hug Me*
 - Favourite Matte lipstick? *Kinda Sexy*
 - Favourite Satin lipstick? *Twig*

 - Favourite pro longwear? *Cling Peach*
 - Favourite lacquer? *Babied*
 - Favourite lipglass? *Pink Lemonade*
 - Favourite lipliner? *Mother Pearl*

 - Favourite *red* lipstick? *O *
 - Favourite *brown* lipstick? *Paramount*
 - Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Hug Me*
 - Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Hot Tahiti*
 - Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *O*
 - Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Kinda Sexy*
 - Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Underworld

My fav texture is satin 
*


----------



## Bybs (Jul 8, 2007)

NW20 - 25 with dark brown hair.

 - Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Blankety
 - Favourite Frost lipstick? Pomposity
 - Favourite Glaze lipstick? N/A
 - Favourite Lustre lipstick? Syrup, Sweetie & Lovelorn. 
 - Favourite Matte lipstick? N/A
 - Favourite Satin lipstick? Snob

 - Favourite pro longwear? N/A
 - Favourite lacquer? N/A
 - Favourite lipglass? Dark Flower
 - Favourite lipliner? N/A

 - Favourite *red* lipstick? Lady Bug
 - Favourite *brown* lipstick? N/A
 - Favourite *pink* lipstick? Lovelorn
 - Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? Overrich 
 - Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? Plumful
 - Favourite *nude* lipstick? Blankety or Hug Me
 - Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? Deep Attraction


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 8, 2007)

NW15 with dark red hair.

 - Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Dark Side
 - Favourite Frost lipstick? Ramblin' Rose
 - Favourite Glaze lipstick? Pervette
 - Favourite Lustre lipstick? Viva Glam V
 - Favourite Matte lipstick? Pink Plaid and Diva. It's a tie.
 - Favourite Satin lipstick? Amorous

 - Favourite pro longwear? Hot Tomato
 - Favourite lacquer? none. 
 - Favourite lipglass? Viva Glam VI. And you can't beat Clear Lipglass!
 - Favourite lipliner? Whirl (soon to be replaced with the lipglass pencils!)

 - Favourite *red* lipstick? Diva
 - Favourite *brown* lipstick? none
 - Favourite *pink* lipstick? Pink Plaid
 - Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? Jist
 - Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? Dark Side
 - Favourite *nude* lipstick? Viva Glam V
 - Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? Dark Side

-Favorite breakthrough? *Slimshines*!


----------



## sparkler (Jul 8, 2007)

NW15 with black hair.

*Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick?* Girl About Town
*Favourite Frost lipstick?* n/a
*Favourite Glaze lipstick?* Pink Poodle
*Favourite Lustre lipstick?* n/a
*Favourite Matte lipstick?* Blow
*Favourite Satin lipstick?*  Pink Nouveau 

*Favourite pro longwear?* n/a
*Favourite lacquer?* n/a
*Favourite lipglass?* Sweetie Cake
*Favourite lipliner?* magenta

*Favourite red lipstick?* n/a
*Favourite brown lipstick?* n/a
*Favourite pink lipstick?* Girl About Town
*Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick?* n/a
*Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick?* n/a
*Favourite nude lipstick?* n/a
*Favourite dark/deep lipstick?* n/a

Me likes me pinks!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 8, 2007)

Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Frost lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? Sophisto
- Favourite Matte lipstick? Taupe
- Favourite Satin lipstick? Fresco

- Favourite pro longwear? none
- Favourite lacquer? Babied
- Favourite lipglass? Beaux
- Favourite lipliner? Whirl and Hover

- Favourite red lipstick? Ruby Woo
- Favourite brown lipstick? Fetish
- Favourite pink lipstick? none
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? See Sheer
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Spice it Up
- Favourite nude lipstick?None
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? none


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 9, 2007)

NC15, Blue/black hair

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Angel*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Redwood*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Flowerplay*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *n/a*

- Favourite pro longwear? *n/a*
- Favourite lacquer? *n/a*
- Favourite lipglass? *Bait*
- Favourite lipliner? *Cranapple*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *Redwood*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *Twig*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *angel*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *CB96*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *Lure*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Viva Glam II*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Underworld*


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 9, 2007)

NC15 with dark brown hair...

 - Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *n/a*
 - Favourite Frost lipstick? *Creme de la Femme*
 - Favourite Glaze lipstick? *n/a*
 - Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Vivacious*
 - Favourite Matte lipstick? *n/a*
 - Favourite Satin lipstick? *Rebel*

 - Favourite pro longwear? *n/a*
 - Favourite lacquer? *Veneer*
 - Favourite lipglass? *Malibu Barbie*
 - Favourite lipliner? *Cranberry*

 - Favourite *red* lipstick? *Russian Red*
 - Favourite *brown* lipstick? *n/a*
 - Favourite *pink* lipstick? Vivacious
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *n/a*
 - Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick?  *Full Blown*
 - Favourite *nude* lipstick? *n/a*
 - Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Solar Plum*


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_*I'm after some really bright shades. Like bright pink. Could any1 tell me what colour was used in this picture? :





*_

 
It looks like Passionate e/s.


----------



## styrch (Jul 9, 2007)

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Deliciously Rich
- Favourite Frost lipstick? Pink Maribu
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Matte lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Satin lipstick? Underworld

- Favourite pro longwear? Lustrebloom
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? All Woman
- Favourite lipliner? Pink Treat Cremestick, Dervish pencile 

- Favourite red lipstick? Fresh Moroccan (closest I have to a red that isn't MAC Red)
- Favourite brown lipstick? n/a
- Favourite pink lipstick? Bombshell
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? Cockatease
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Flull Blown
- Favourite nude lipstick? Still looking
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Full Blown


----------



## mybeautifulface (Jul 9, 2007)

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Honeylove
- Favourite Frost lipstick? New York Apple
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? Plumful
- Favourite Matte lipstick? Mac Red
- Favourite Satin lipstick? Cherish

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? pinkarat
- Favourite lipliner? stripdown

- Favourite red lipstick? Dubonnet
- Favourite brown lipstick? Fetish
- Favourite pink lipstick? Jubilee
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? CB96
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Up the Amp
- Favourite nude lipstick? High tea
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Diva


----------



## FrazzledOne (Jul 9, 2007)

NC20 blonde blue eyes

- Favourite Frost lipstick? New York Apple
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? VGV
- Favourite Matte lipstick? Kinda Sexy
- Favourite Satin lipstick? Cosmo

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? VGV
- Favourite lipliner? Subculture

- Favourite red lipstick? NY Apple
- Favourite brown lipstick? n/a
- Favourite pink lipstick? Embraceable
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? Skew
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? Amorous
- Favourite nude lipstick? Tiger Tiger
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Mystic


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 11, 2007)

55555


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 2, 2008)

NC42 South Asian

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Dubonnet*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Solar Plum*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Lollipop Loving*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Spice It Up*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Classic Dame Mattene*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *Media*

- Favourite pro longwear? *n/a*
- Favourite lacquer? *Veneer*
- Favourite lipglass? *n/a*
- Favourite lipliner? *Red Enriched*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *Queen's Sin*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *X-S*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Intimidate Slimshine*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Costa Chic*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *Hipster*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Pleasureseeker*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Underworld*


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 2, 2008)

NC20 / Brown Hair / Black Eyes

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Blankety*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Angel*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Lollipop Loving*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *High Tea, Plink!, Hug Me*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Kinda Sexy*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *Cherish*

- Favourite pro longwear? *n/a*
- Favourite lacquer? *Varneesh*
- Favourite lipglass? *Glamoursun, Lychee Luxe, Nymphette, Enchantress*
- Favourite lipliner? *n/a*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *Lady Bug*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Sweetie*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Ramblin Rose, CB96*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *Orchidazzle*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Barely Lit*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *n/a*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 2, 2008)

NC 37 with Black hair

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Hue*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Hug me/ High Tea/ Freckletone/ Honeyflower/ Sophistio (sorry i love them all!!)*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Velvet Teddy*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *Rebel*

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? *n/a*
- Favourite lipglass? *Flashmode*
- Favourite lipliner? *Stripdown*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *Port Red*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *buoy-o-buoy*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Freckletone*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *CB96*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *Up the Amp*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Hug me*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Viva glam VI*


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 2, 2008)

NW20 - NW25 Blonde hair blue eyes.

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Impassioned
- Favourite Frost lipstick? Costa chic
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? N/a
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? High tea
- Favourite Matte lipstick? Russian red
- Favourite Satin lipstick? Snob, myth

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? C-thru
- Favourite lipliner? Subculture

- Favourite *red* lipstick? Russian red
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? High tea
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? Snob
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? Costa chic
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? n/a
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? Myth
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? n/a


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jun 2, 2008)

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *morange*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *fresh morocan*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *frou*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *honeyflower*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *deep love*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *mac red*

- Favourite pro longwear? *-* 
- Favourite lacquer? *shenna*
- Favourite lipglass? *lure-x (d/c)*
- Favourite lipliner? *nightmoth*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *ruby woo*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *film noir*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *girl about town*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *jist*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *underworld*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *viva glam v*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *cyber*


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 3, 2008)

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *NA - dont like the Amp's*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Right now its Port Red but will probably change*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Zero, I hate Glaze l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Lady Bug*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Its a Semi matte and its NARS Fire Down Below*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *MAC Red*

- Favourite pro longwear? *-* 
- Favourite lacquer? *nil...*
- Favourite lipglass? *Bendel Girl*
- Favourite lipliner? *Red Enriched*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *atm - Port Red*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *nil...unless you consider Brew a brown I guess becasue I LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Too many!!! probably Sweet N Single, or Miss Ross, depends how I feel....*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Ramblin Rose or Embraceable*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *blah, none*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *viva glam v*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *NARS Fire Down Below or VGIV, either is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 3, 2008)

NC40 South Asian

As of today these are my MAC faves:

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Chatterbox*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Fabby*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Hot Tahiti*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Hug Me*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Flattering Mattene*
- Favourite Satin lipstick?* Cherish*
- Favourite pro longwear? *Fully Charged*
- Favourite lacquer? *none*
- Favourite lipglass? *Love Nectar*
- Favourite lipliner? *Sublime Culture*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *lady Bug*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *Spirit*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Pink Nouveau*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Missy Slimeshine*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *Syrup*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Patisserie (Euristocrats)*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Del Rio/Rebel*


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 3, 2008)

Pale scandinavian blonde:

My winterskin favourites are (in summer with tan I use more bright colors also):

*Favourite Amplified Creme lipstick?* Blankety
*Favourite Frost lipstick?* Angel
*Favourite Glaze lipstick?* Hue
*Favourite Lustre lipstick?* Plink!
*Favourite Matte lipstick?* Russian red
*Favourite Satin lipstick?* Myth

*Favourite lipglass?* Prrr
*Favourite lipliner?* I have only deep red lipliners from MAC so maybe Redd or Cranberry. All in all I prefer Cremestick liners more than ordinary pencils..

*Favourite red lipstick?* Russian red
*Favourite pink lipstick?* Many! Angel, Politely pink, Hue, Bombshell…
*Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick?* Costa chic
*Favourite nude lipstick?* Many again! Myth, Freckletone, Blankety, 2N…


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2008)

NW20 with dark brown hair.

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *Blankety*.
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *Strange Hybrid*.
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Hue*.
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Freckletone*.
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *Honeylove*.
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *Myth*.

- Favourite pro longwear? *Lasting Lust*.
- Favourite lacquer? *Tongue-In-Chic*.
- Favourite lipglass? *C-Thru* (Lipglass), *Lustrewhite* (Lustreglass), *Ample Pink* (Plushglass), *Moonstone* (Lip Gelee).
- Favourite lipliner? *Stripdown*.

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *Ladybug*.
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *High Tea*.
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Real Doll*.
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Myth*.
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *Pervette*.
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Myth*.
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Film Noir*.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

NW20 (winter) NW25-30 (summer or fake tan) with blonde hair

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? *saint germain or impassioned*
- Favourite Frost lipstick? *costa chic*
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? *lolipop loving*
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? *3N*
- Favourite Matte lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite Satin lipstick? *fleshpot*

- Favourite pro longwear? *n/a*
- Favourite lacquer? *n/a*
- Favourite lipglass? *sock hop or pink poodle*
- Favourite lipliner? *summerfruit or red enriched*

- Favourite *red* lipstick? *port red*
- Favourite *brown* lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite *pink* lipstick? *too fab, utterly frivolous, bombshell*
- Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *electro, costa chic, missy*
- Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *n/a*
- Favourite *nude* lipstick? *fleshpot, 3N*
- Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *queens sin*


----------



## Trista (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm NC20-NC25 with dark brown hair.

For now:
 Favourite Amplified Creme lipstick? *Girl About Town
* Favourite Frost lipstick? *New York Apple*
 Favourite Glaze lipstick? *Pervette*
 Favourite Lustre lipstick? *Lustering*
 Favourite Matte lipstick? *Russian Red*
 Favourite Satin lipstick? *Rebel*

 Favourite pro longwear? *n/a*
 Favourite lacquer? *n/a*
 Favourite lipglass? *Pink Poodle*
 Favourite lipliner? *Magenta lip pencil*
 Favourite *red* lipstick? *Russian Red*
 Favourite *brown* lipstick? *n/a*
 Favourite *pink* lipstick? *Bombshell*
 Favourite *orange/peach/coral* lipstick? *Pleasureseeker
* Favourite *purple/burgundy* lipstick? *Up the Amp*
 Favourite *nude* lipstick? *Hug Me*
 Favourite *dark/deep* lipstick? *Rebel*


----------



## foomph (Jun 3, 2008)

- Favourite Amplified/Amplified Creme lipstick? Blankety
- Favourite Frost lipstick? Angel
- Favourite Glaze lipstick? n/a
- Favourite Lustre lipstick? syrup
- Favourite Matte lipstick? honeylove
- Favourite Satin lipstick? Faux

- Favourite pro longwear? n/a
- Favourite lacquer? n/a
- Favourite lipglass? Prrr
- Favourite lipliner? Dervish pencil 

- Favourite red lipstick? Dubonnet
- Favourite brown lipstick? Spirit
- Favourite pink lipstick? Lovelorn
- Favourite orange/peach/coral lipstick? n/a
- Favourite purple/burgundy lipstick? n/a
- Favourite nude lipstick? Blankety
- Favourite dark/deep lipstick? Dubonnet


----------



## bebs (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_* Could any1 tell me what colour was used in this picture? :





*_

 

if I remember correctly that is virgin isle ccb


----------

